# Any Musicians?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was just wondering how many members of the forums play anything :-D

I play concert and marching euphonium/baritone horn, the trombone, and I'm working on the tuba. 
I want to learn bass guitar and stand up bass badly right now but so far I'm not showing much talent.

So, who else plays?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i play guitar(electric and acoustic)


and in band at school i play the flute xD


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I used to be a mean violist, but I'm a little out of practice. I can pick out some things on electric bass as well as upright too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I play trumpet and can manage Baritone in a pinch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Violin and a little guitar.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I play acoustic guitar and.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-YXYPCmSDA
LOL love that video


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been playing guitar for about 14 years, drums about 12. I play:

acoustic guitar
electric guitar
mandolin
ukulele
classical guitar
bass
drums

I also record bands and such. I work with Pearl Drums on the side, with their forums.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Any girl that can play guitar is awesome. I'm a sucker for a girl guitar player.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to play the violin...It's been forever since I played tho....I took lessons for 4 or 5 years.

I also play the piano, but stopped taking lessons about 2 years ago, but I still teach myself a few songs here and there.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to play the french horn and was first chair in the top band at my junior high, but the high school I chose didn't have band. But I still play the piano and I ♥ it!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have tried a number of instruments, but never have the enthusiasm to keep it going. 

In Kindergarten and 1st grade I played the violin.
4th grade: Trombone
5th grade: Alto Sax
6th grade: Clarinet- That was one of my favorites.
I was raised in a home that had 2 pianos so I can pick out some things on there but never had any official lessons. Mom showed me the piano, pointed out the keys and the sharps and flats, then said its the same "from here to here and here to here etc.. you know how to read music so play." That was my piano lesson. 

I do play guitar a little bit, but I am not very strong so I can't play any really good songs LOL. (No bar chords). 

I would really love to learn how to play the Oboe.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow obsidian, you have played quite a diverse number of instruments.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I recently started playing hard on 'Rockband'..


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

-I love playing Piano - went up to Grade 8 in it...
-Self-taught fiddle player
-Self-taught Irish Penny Whistle
-Learning Guitar


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

fishboy said:


> I play concert and marching euphonium/baritone horn, the trombone, and I'm working on the tuba.


I played the Tuba and baritone in HS. 2 yrs all-state Tuba


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I have played trombone for 11 years


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> I recently started playing hard on 'Rockband'.


Ya you know we rock real hard on that game. I broke the drums and the guitar lol. I just now got the guitar back and going to send drums off soon. 

6th-7th grade played all brass in the school band trumpet baraton (how ever you spell it) and 2 more but forget them. Then in 8th grade quit cause I loved football more.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Baritone


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Obsidian said:


> Baritone


nice man. i'd like to buy a baritone for the collection. I picked up an old 1960s Univox acoustic this weekend. It's a nice vintage, made in Japan acoustic. Very warm sounding.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Harmonica is my ax.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

that's awesome!


----------

